# Retained baby?



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I am unsure if I am dealing with a potential problem....I had a doe give birth last night to five babies. She feels as though there is one left in her on one side. Based on her weights and the weight of her litter, it seems unlikely.

Before birth she was 78g
After birth 68g
Litter weight 9g

Based on these numbers, coupled with the weight of the afterbirth and placenta, it most likely evens out. What am I feeling then? I've never had a doe lumpy post delivery.

Also, if that is what it is, what could my vet even do for her? Spay? Any and all help is appreciated.


----------



## Bella791 (Jun 29, 2011)

I haven't much experince but thought I would give some advice, I hope someone more experience can answer you soon.
Personally I wouldn't worry but would keep a very close eye on the doe, if you notice any change in her health or behaviour then take her to the vet.
Hope all is ok.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Me too, thanks. i was told she'd either pass it or die. I don't like the odds but I don't know what to do, or what a vet would do short of spaying her. Any suggestions are still welcomed.


----------



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

It might be extra fat that was stored around the pups. Is she is acting good, and normal. Well as normal as having pups after birth.  Than i wouldn't sweat it to much, mice are really good at having their pups.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

She is acting normal for now. But a mouse can go downhill very quickly and it's my responsiblity to determine if there's a problem and to fix it. I wouldn't sit back and let her die if something was happening, and I do think something odd is going on.


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

I had this same thing happen to one of my does, she gave birth but there was still clearly a lump inside her, she did go very thin and I thought I was going to lose her, she stayed a strange shape and after a few weeks it seemed to fix itself. She's now a very happy mouse although I wouldn't risk breeding her again after this.

I couldn't afford a vet at the time, if your worried about her and dont want to lose her I would take her to see a vet


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

She appears to be healthfully thinner today with no lumps, bumps, or signs of distress!


----------

